

Show HN: Online reviews are broken. Wi-card - Yelp meets Path - htmcer
http://wi-card.ch/
Born of frustration, we&#x27;ve built this website to have a structured way to memorize the places you&#x27;ve been and get recommandations from your close friends.
======
cheshire137
The problem I have is that none of my friends or family use existing dominant
sites like Yelp, so I'm doubtful I'd have anyone I know using this with me.

------
htmcer
Comments and feedbacks are welcome!

